# Seiko Prospex Diver 300 M (not The Marine Master)



## bobbysamd (Apr 2, 2005)

I am looking for opinions and comments about this watch. I sure like its looks!

Thanks in advance for all responses.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

This one?

I love it, I swapped the standard Sainles bezel insert with a black one....Its a great watch, very high quality feeling..


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Great watches. Here's mine, the one on the left with the correct bezel


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Roy said:


> Great watches. Here mine, the one on the left with the correct bezel
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know Roy that one 2nd from the right looks out of place with all the rest which have their winders at 4 o`clock









You`d be best to sell it on I`m sure some nice forum member would help you out


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Roy said:


> Great watches. Here's mine, the one on the left with the correct bezel
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's nice to see you posting pictures of your own collections Roy ... it doesn't happen very often


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

JoT said:


> It's nice to see you posting pictures of your own collections Roy ... it doesn't happen very often
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thnak you John but it is because I do not have many.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Roy said:


> JoT said:
> 
> 
> > It's nice to see you posting pictures of your own collections Roy ... it doesn't happen very often
> ...










OK Roy I believe you


----------



## bobbysamd (Apr 2, 2005)

Thanks for all the pix.

Sure would appreciate some more opinions and experiences about the watch, pro and con.

Research reveals the SBBN007 apparently is not available here in the US of A. Therefore, I will entertain PMs on dealer recommendations.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Well, what can I say....The bezel is very smooth in its action, the lume is great, it is very accurate, I diddnt like the Seiko rubber strap so quickly changed it for a Rhino, it doesnt feel as big as it is on the wrist, not much bigger than a 6309 really, Ive dived with mine and it is a propper pro dive watch...No complaints...

Roy might be able to get one for you, ask him first....If he cant, get back to me for a PM


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

The 300m is an Asian market only model









I have had 2,both times after selling it,I have regretted it.Superb watch.Quality is spot on.Large watch,but wears very nice on the wrist,if you keep it on the proper Seiko strap,not a Nylon thingie









And its quartz







Bonus









IMO,if you can get one,do not hesitate


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

The standard Seiko rubber strap is for people who like chafing to their wrists









And probably dont play pool with 8 balls..


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Sorry for hi-jacking another thread,but Jason needs to be told









The Seiko strap is A No1








No other strap looks right on a Seiko diver,they do the job,make you look like a real man,and harden your wrists.Some people spend hours every day plunging their hands into hot sand and pebbles to acheive what on wave vent can do


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Dont listen to him....Seiko got all their stocks of straps from the Spanish Inquisition rack tables....If you want to go to the docs with strange chaff marks then fine, its normal for Alex and he probably has his own special cream.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

No cream needed here.

Wear them lose for a while then as it becomes softer go tighter














Trouble with these youngsters







is that they want it easy.No patience.They are all spoilt with silicon rubber straps with fancy deployants,and Nylon bondage straps


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I bow low to yor 18 month age advantage...


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

A fine game of Ageism there well played by two talented _*young*_ hopefuls


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

Certainly not a disapointment, very good quality and easy to wear due to the unconventional case design. The Seiko rubber is my favourite strap for it.


----------



## bobbysamd (Apr 2, 2005)

jasonm said:


> Roy might be able to get one for you, ask him first....


I will ask Roy.

Finally, I assume the rotating bezel is uni and not bidirectional?

Thanks for all of the input about the watch, gentlemen. I still would like more.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

It is indeed unidirectional.....

there is a battery change calender on the caseback to show when it should be changed....Is there anything specific you want to know?


----------



## bobbysamd (Apr 2, 2005)

jasonm said:


> It is indeed unidirectional.....
> 
> there is a battery change calender on the caseback to show when it should be changed....Is there anything specific you want to know?


Thanks.

Just gathering as much input as I can obtain.


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

More

http://www.makedostudio.com/watches/seiko-divers/index.html

I will give you a pound for every question you have not answered by that lot!


----------



## bobbysamd (Apr 2, 2005)

DavidH said:


> I will give you a pound for every question you have not answered by that lot!


Thanks much for your help.


----------

